# Sommerfeld Cab T&G and 22 1/2 Mitre Set



## jrushmeyer (Feb 8, 2009)

OK, I finally was able to "solve" this in the Newbie section and so now I have a question for the group. I have found that when I use the Cab T&G set I need to add 7/32 of an inch to the desired length so that the working length comes out correctly. (ie, if I want a cab side panel to be 15 inches deep I cut it to 15 7/32, run it on the tongue bit and it is exactly 15 inches deep not counting the tongue.
Now, when I cut the corner cab sides using the 22 1/2 bit set (again, Sommerfeld) I have to add 1/2 inch to each side so that the inside seams of the corner stile and the stile of the cab on each side matches up exactly. 
I am just wondering what anyone else has experienced using the two sets (either Sommerfeld or others)

Thanks
JR


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I really like the Sommerfeld T&G set and have not had problems so far.


----------



## jrushmeyer (Feb 8, 2009)

Nick
Thanks for the comeback. Just a quick question.
How much do you add to the length of the board using the regular cab tongue and to the board using the 22 1/2 Tongue so that they meet like I talked about?

Thanks
JR


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Actually, I could not even tell you off hand. I guess I work differently than most. I measure as little as humanly possible. 

I put the edges on what I need, THEN cut to size. I always break down my stock to a little bigger than the final measurements, cut the edge , then pull a measurement from that edge to what I need a make a final cut.

I never even thought about it the way you do by adding as I take my measurements from the board already cut with the tongue or other cut, etc. It is way to easy to make a mistake trying to add whatever the bit cuts to the measurement. I may use a little more lumber my way, but the less I measure or add the less chance for mistake.

I do think the T&G requires 7/16" though. The 22 1/2 I am unsure of.


----------



## jrushmeyer (Feb 8, 2009)

OK, thanks Nick. I am doing my "Experimenting" the same way you are to come up with what the lengths should be!! 
So, thanks for your help. Hopefully I will get to start on the corner cab this week. (Have to go to the Big Box and get the cab grade ply this week.)

thanks again Nick
JR


----------

